

How I solve those tricky technical issues - adamilardi
http://adamilardi.com/58/programming/solve-those-tricky-technical-issues/

======
dholowiski
I work the same way. But you have to be careful... My first reaction when I'm
faced with a tricky problem is to sit there and think about it for a few
minutes, rather than jump to action (with possible disastrous results). But it
can make you look kind of dumb, just sitting there staring blankly in the face
of a problem. In the long run though, people have learnt to trust me, since
that couple minutes of thinking often leads to great results.

------
JoeAltmaier
I do something else while my subconscious works. Careful: 15 minutes on HN is
good; an hour is procrastination.

